# Flying in the UAE



## AshaMax

Hi there !

Me and my (future) wife just settled in Dubai (about one week ago), and I'm new to this forum. Before posting this thread I tried to look if I could find similar topic, but unfortunately couldn't (doesn't mean it doesn't exist, I just didn't find it).

Well, this being said, I'm a Private Pilot Licence owner in France, and would like to continue to fly in the UAE. I can find very rare information on websites, and this is why I need your help. Here are some questions to which I didn't find any reply:
- I guess that I need to apply for UAE PPL, what are conditions, ans steps to proceed
- I found information about Umm Al Quwain aeroclub, but all the contact information are not valid (since I don't have any car yet, I cannot go there on my own). It looks to me the more serious option here
- Are there any other places where it is possible to fly ?

I hope some of you can help me in my request, any valuable information will be welcome !!

Many thanks in advance for your help

Asha & Max


----------



## Felixtoo2

You're right that UAQ is probably your best bet although there is not much private flying done here in general and especially not at DXB as there is a no training policy there. There is however a couple of Pa28 trainers based at DXB operated by Emirates Flying School and they have just restarted flying after at least a year off so I would recommend getting in touch with them for more up to date info. 042995155 I think.


----------



## AshaMax

Many thanks for your answer. I indeed contacted via email Emirates Flying School but didn't get any feedback from them yet (and to be honest, flying a Cessna on an International Airport is not so fun as it is very restricting). 
I also did further investigation, and it seems that Umm Al Quwain aeroclub has been closed some years back (which explains why I can't contact them).
I also found Fujairah Aviation Academy that seems interesting, i just dropped them a mail and I'm now waiting for their reply.


----------



## Chocoholic

There are two flying schools in UAQ, the main one got shut down, because a certain someone ignored CAA advise not to land and did anyway!

There's a second, smaller club up the road, but as far as I know they don't have anything like Cessna, just those small, funny, bubble like microlite jobs.

Fujairah has a flight school http://www.fujaa.ae/


----------



## AshaMax

Thanks for explanation. It totally makes sense now. regarding the other one, I indeed found it, but it's not exactly the kind of plane I'm looking for... but in worst case, I'll have to deal with that !!

Thanks again,

Max


----------



## AshaMax

For those who may be interested, I received today a reply from Fujairah Aviation Academy.
They have a "PPL/VFR single engine aeroplane conversion" course that includes and costs as follows:
- 10 days training course
- 3 days theoretical (19 hours) followed by GCAAM exam
- 7 days practical including 6 hours flight training

Requires valid foreign licence and medical class 2, residence visa and ELP level 4 (at least)

Cost of this course is 11,000 AED plus :
GCAA medical examination : 1,800 AED
GCAA licence fees : 2,820 AED
ELP test fees : 900 AED
examination fee (local FE) : 300 - 500 AED

Which gives a grand total of 17,000 AED (more or less 3,500 euros). This is almost the price of a full PPL course in France !

Unfortunately, I think I'll have to forget the idea of flying here

Thanks to the members who helped me, have a nice day !

Max


----------



## ccr

AshaMax said:


> Which gives a grand total of 17,000 AED (more or less 3,500 euros). This is almost the price of a full PPL course in France !


Max,

I looked into this years ago before the other flight school was closed. The cost was much higher compared to flight school in Florida as an example.

The reason gave to me at the time was because UAE doesn't produce fuel for single-enginer planes (only jet fuel) thus everything had to be brought in.

Not sure how true that was...


----------



## AshaMax

Hey CCR,

actually this is the cost of only "translating" foreign PPL into UAE PPL. I guess that if you want the full course, it will reach close to 10,000 euros or something (having my PPL in France cost me around 5,000 euros _ more expensive than in the US,but still affordable)
Thanks for the explanation, I understand better why this is so expensive now !

Max


----------



## Felixtoo2

To be honest I think the fuel cost is a bit of a red herring as the price of Avgas here isn't anything completely crazy though i guess they do use a lot more Jet A1. The real reason that they charge crazy prices for simple things out here is sometimes just because they can!! 
Mind you from a personal point of view the less ppl's flying around in Dubai Zone the less work I have to do so its a win win!! lol


----------



## michaelbinary

*Ppl*

Hi
I am PPL from the UK, I arrived here March 2013 with the same goal as you.
Basically there is no flying in the UAE.
You can convert a PPL to UAE PPL with the Emirates flying school for about 12,000AED.
But why would you. There is nowhere to fly to apart from about 5 locations, you cant fly above 1500 feet most of the time and even once you have converted you still have to fly with a safety pilot, and it costs **** loads of money, and if you even think about wanting to fly aerobatics just forget it, and its just too bloody hot most of the time.

Its just not worth it.
I have a Mudry CAP10-C in the UK and go home every 6-8 weeks and fly it over there. Mainly aerobatics, wonderful.

At Ras AL Kaimah (sp ?), they have a microlight school but its bloody miles away and even they are limited to flying a 25K stip up and down the coast. Pointless.

They just dont want you to fly over here.

Thats my experience.

Regards

Michael


----------



## shagufta

*Hi*

Hi 

I am looking for someone to tutor my son who is training to be a pilot. Would you be able to help. 

Please reply to me on .....or you can call me /snip/

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Shagufta Usman




AshaMax said:


> Hi there !
> 
> Me and my (future) wife just settled in Dubai (about one week ago), and I'm new to this forum. Before posting this thread I tried to look if I could find similar topic, but unfortunately couldn't (doesn't mean it doesn't exist, I just didn't find it).
> 
> Well, this being said, I'm a Private Pilot Licence owner in France, and would like to continue to fly in the UAE. I can find very rare information on websites, and this is why I need your help. Here are some questions to which I didn't find any reply:
> - I guess that I need to apply for UAE PPL, what are conditions, ans steps to proceed
> - I found information about Umm Al Quwain aeroclub, but all the contact information are not valid (since I don't have any car yet, I cannot go there on my own). It looks to me the more serious option here
> - Are there any other places where it is possible to fly ?
> 
> I hope some of you can help me in my request, any valuable information will be welcome !!
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Asha & Max


----------



## michaelbinary

*tutoring*

Hi,
What sort of pilot training is your son doing, PPL, CPL, etc.

What sort of tutoring does he need ?, I guess its theory, but which subject, navigation, aircraft technical, met ?, or all of them ?.

Where are you located ?.

regards

Michael


----------



## shagufta

Hi Michael,

Yes theory mainly GNAV. He is doing his ATPL Please feel free to call me on xxxxxxx

looking forward to hearing from you

Regards,

Shagufta


----------



## pamela0810

Please do not post personal contact details on the forum. It is against forum rules. Thank you!


----------



## shagufta

Sorry Pamela was not aware of the same. Will keep the same in mind. Since you are on the Forum can you also please help me with my Query.

thanks
Shagufta Usman


----------



## AnthonyQ

In respect of the original thread, I managed to convert my Licence (can't remember whether it was on the basis of my Australian or UK one) to a UAE PPL in 2008 through the UAQ flying club....I involved about 3 hours checkout and a checkride with an examiner in a C172S....also needed to do Air Law and HPL exams and get a GCAA medical.... I did manage a few flights over the World and outside the Palm Jumeirah as well as back up and over the top of OMDB....it's a shame UAQ fell foul of the GCAA....it was a great facility...

I left Dubai not long after and just now I am considering a return. I have a Mooney M20J here in the UK and I don't relish having to sell it....I was wondering whether it would be practical to bring it to the UAE and keep it there....it is on the N register and I am Instrument rated...however reading here and on PPRUNE it seems flying in the UAE has gotten very restricted.... in the old days my friends used to fly out of Dunai airport all the time.....long before the place got all blingy though...

Anthony


----------



## TT365

I think maintenance would be the issue here as much as anything but there's an airfield up in RAK that will do hangerage...


----------



## AnthonyQ

TT365 said:


> I think maintenance would be the issue here as much as anything but there's an airfield up in RAK that will do hangerage...


Thanks TT365, being on the N-register and operating under Part 91, I do not need a formal maintenance organization (CAMO)... (One of the big attractions of NOT being EASA registered)..all I need is a freelance FAA A&P for most things and one with IA for the annual inspections*....plus of course a suitable hangar and tools for doing any work! I understand there are a number of FAA A&P/IAs in the UAE so hopefully one or more of them would be willing to do some private work... Does anyone know?

* the exception is the two yearly altimeter and transponder checks which need a part 145 Repair Station....of which I think there are several in the UAE...

Anthony


----------



## TT365

I didn't know that, interesting. I know a senior engineer for Emirates and an instructor, I will ask them both.


----------



## itommo

Any advance on 'it's expensive, difficult and they just don't want you to fly over here'? Would love to get a Pitts or an Extra going over here. Willing to do some legwork etc..


----------



## TT365

I hit a brick wall though oddly I saw a light plane over Jebel Ali this morning so it must be possible.


----------



## AnthonyQ

The Jazeerah Aviation Club at RAK is only for Light Sport Aircraft...they will not allow certified GA aircraft in there...it is against their GCAA approvals... so I am selling my Mooney


----------



## AnthonyQ

Has anyone managed to rent one of the C172s or DA40/42s from Fujairah Aviation Academy? I hold a UAE PPL (SEL) (which I was lucky enough to convert to via UAQ before they closed) as well as standalone FAA SEL/Instrument certificates.... I notice that one of the courses is simply titled "hour building"... perhaps that is an option...anyone know?

AQ


----------

